# Cataract Surgery for Lola



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robinsegg*

Robinsegg

I hope your rescue collects a lot for Lola. she sure does DESERVE IT.
Since I lost my job on September 16th, my donating days are over for quite awhile, but I wanted to "Support your post."

I know what a hard time I have trying to collect money no matter how WORTHY the cause!

HERE ARE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS OF CYNDY/LOLA.
LAST pic is of Lola and her Mom and canine Sister!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Karen.. shes a great little dog =) I fostered her for a week or so but shes so tiny.. and my dogs are so big..lol.. she went to a smaller dog foster home while we looked for her new home... and shes doing great... just hope we can save her eyesight..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a difference in the before and after. I pray she finds her furever home very soon.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Carol
She actually does have a forever home =) less than a month after she adopted Lola it was discovered she had cataracts.. so we are committed to helping her new mom raise the funds for the much needed surgery!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robinsegg*

Robinsegg

I just lost my job Sept. 16th after 12 years so as much as I would love to help I just can't, but *I looked at the chip-in link for Lola and it says $100 of $2500 was collected, is that correct?*


*Would Lola's adoptive family be able to check with the vet and see if they have the Care Credit or Wells Fargo credit card where you pay no interest for a year or year and a half.*That's the only way the Ken and I could afford Smooch's $3600 TPLO surgery.


----------

